# Cheesecake



## Stemy (Feb 21, 2020)

Anyone smoked a cheesecake before? Any advice on doing it? Do I keep adding wood chips in during cooking time?


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

never done it myself, but I think I would go light on the smoke the first time, you couldn't always adjust the smoke time on the second one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2020)

Stemy said:


> Anyone smoked a cheesecake before? Any advice on doing it? Do I keep adding wood chips in during cooking time?




I don't know what smoker you're using, but I'd definitely keep it light, and not kill the awesome Cheesecake flavor.

Bear


----------



## motocrash (Feb 21, 2020)

Smoke the cheese, then make the cake in the oven.This way you have control over the smokiness.Hit the search, more than a few have smoked cream cheese here.


----------

